# german girls are so cancer



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

they go for ethnic dick
they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
they never approach
they are all arrogant bitches
they are EXTREMLY boring
most of them are ugly/average
most of them are left wing or feminist sluts
most german girls i met were sluts

honestly best times i had were with latinas, italian girls, turkish/arab girls


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 9, 2020)

No lies were told in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Damn, we were supposed to be taking a trip to Berlin this year jfl.


Ich wusste nie, dass die meisten Mädchen dort hässlich sind


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 9, 2020)

germany is doomed


----------



## Salludon (Jul 9, 2020)

Then why do Saint Hamudi keeps coping


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Damn, we were supposed to be taking a trip to Berlin this year jfl.
> 
> 
> Ich wusste nie, dass die meisten Mädchen dort hässlich sind


its a known fact that uk girls > german girls > rest of european girls in terms of ugliness haha


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Jul 9, 2020)

@Copemaxxing


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 9, 2020)

Hitler was right!


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Then why do Saint Hamudi keeps coping


honestly he could get a german gf. not only do german girls often have turkish/arab boyfriends, the worst thing is that these boyfriends are mostly fat or ugly or both while the good looking ethnics go for women of their own kind


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> its a known fact that uk girls > german girls > rest of european girls in terms of ugliness haha


Damn, i always thought German girls were up their with our Dutch girls. Italians are pretty good too, but i might be biased since i have med ancestry xd


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

felt that thread  




Spoiler


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Also you can add that:

they are all sub 50iq
all think they can end racism if they suck black or ethnic cock
all are feminist
they use turkish words
they think they are pretty


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

German girls like ethnics?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> German girls like ethnics?


oh yes they do bro


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> German girls like ethnics?


Yes it’s the same with BBC halo in USA


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick
> they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
> they never approach
> they are all arrogant bitches
> ...


Why is someone with a Hitler greeting an alien Avi saying this


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Why is someone with a Hitler greeting an alien Avi saying this


German girls are dogshit


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> oh yes they do bro


Its weird how girls can be so different in different countries even tho they all use instagram/tiktok/netflix. 

Must be brutal to see hot german sluts with some ugly ethnic. Im disgusted enough when i see sluts here walking with some psl3 beta provider

I could probably cuck him but srs i see couples like this often. Im almost disgusted by the girl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Also you can add that:
> 
> they are all sub 50iq
> all think they can end racism if they suck black or ethnic cock
> ...


Damn some of those traits are common among dutch girls
not my school mostly the lower education ones


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

@Thongmaster sane with russian girls that live in germany with the difference that they are pretty atleast tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> its a known fact that uk girls > german girls > rest of european girls in terms of ugliness haha


uk girls are disgusting, confirmed

easy tho


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @Thongmaster sane with russian girls that live in germany with the difference that they are pretty atleast tbh.


U look ethnic so ur fine then


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> U look ethnic so ur fine then


i literally block or dont text any german girl back that is interested in me because ops text is 100% legit. I prefer to go after southern girls.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> i literally block or dont text any german girl back that is interested in me because ops text is 100% legit. I prefer to go after southern girls.


Dont steal my Italian girls bro.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick
> they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
> they never approach
> they are all arrogant bitches
> ...


Stop talking to our girls dirty German


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> oh yes they do bro


brb moving.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Dont steal my Italian girls bro.


I prefer greeks and sometimes turks ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> i literally block or dont text any german girl back that is interested in me because ops text is 100% legit. I prefer to go after southern girls.


Just fuck the german sluts and call them whores while u fuck them


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> brb moving.


Honestly if you want to slay come to germany.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I prefer greeks and sometimes turks ngl


Browse .me with kids while habibi cooks food theorem.
But goths are my preferred choice tbh


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 9, 2020)

Seems like a cope to me. Racist stormfrontcels see 1 interracial couple once in a month and start crying about how ethnics are stealing muh white girls.

@Colvin76 Do you still have that study that shows even ethnic womens in online dating apps was responding to mostly white guys ?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> I prefer greeks and sometimes turks ngl


You are Albanian right? Muslim? 

Then it's okay. I allow this.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Just fuck the german sluts and call them whores while u fuck them


They are ugly bro jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Just fuck the german sluts and call them whores while u fuck them


High T Norsk gigamogger


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick
> they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
> they never approach
> they are all arrogant bitches
> ...


*they don't fuck me*


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Honestly if you want to slay come to germany.



Are they willing to fuck a framelet 172 cm ethnic like me?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> They are ugly bro jfl


German jailbait sluts are ugly? Really?

Do u have any pics of how they look


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 9, 2020)

@LastGerman


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Are they willing to fuck a framelet 172 cm ethnic like me?


I havent seen your face and I already can answer this question with a yes tbh


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 9, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> @Colvin76 Do you still have that study that shows even ethnic womens in online dating apps was responding to mostly white guys ?


The ethnics who are stealing white women aren't doing it through dating apps, and the white guys who are banging women on dating apps are literally a fraction of the white male population, and the women they are fucking are PSL 0-2.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> German jailbait sluts are ugly? Really?
> 
> Do u have any pics of how they look


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> The ethnics who are stealing white women aren't doing it through dating apps, and the white guys who are banging women on dating apps are literally a fraction of the white male population, and the women they are fucking are PSL 0-2.


"Tinder aint real life sweaty"

IT and @BrendioEEE finally make a collab


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> View attachment 504696
> View attachment 504698
> View attachment 504699


Didnt know german girls were so ugly. Just lol


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Didnt know german girls were so ugly. Just lol


Compare this dogshit to some southern beauty


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Seems like a cope to me. Racist stormfrontcels see 1 interracial couple once in a month and start crying about how ethnics are stealing muh white girls.
> 
> @Colvin76 Do you still have that study that shows even ethnic womens in online dating apps was responding to mostly white guys ?























COPE HARDER STORMFAGS JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> View attachment 504705
> 
> View attachment 504706
> 
> ...


b-b-b-b-b-but whiteisright32 told me all those blacks are beneath me bro i'm a white 1/10 so i must smv mogs handsome tyrone


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Compare this dogshit to some southern beauty
> View attachment 504704


She doesnt look very italian maybe shes from the north?

Most italians ive seen are really dark

Either way shes hot


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Didnt know german girls were so ugly. Just lol


They are 2nd uglies after uk out of whole europe. Hold on, I think austrian foids are uglier than german foids. Hold on, swiss foids might be even uglier. But yeah, thats kinda accurate imo. From all foids Ive seen, germanic speaking countries were ugliest. Not 100% sure about swiss.

EE mogs hard, its not even up for debate, no need to even go to the east its a nomatch for germanic countries. French, Danish and dutch imo also mog hard. Spanish and italian too.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> b-b-b-b-b-but whiteisright32 told me all those blacks are beneath me bro i'm a white 1/10 so i must smv mogs handsome tyrone


Yeah jfl I'm so tired of white cucks telling me I'd get laid just because I'm black.

They are so low IQ and retarded. They'll think I get laid even though EVERY FOID I approach REJECTS ME.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Compare this dogshit to some southern beauty
> View attachment 504704


Doesnt even look fully german, more like from EE. She fogs most foids from germanic countries hard.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> She doesnt look very italian maybe shes from the north?
> 
> Most italians ive seen are really dark
> 
> Either way shes hot


Northern girls dont look like this. Mostly greeks and bulgarians I think


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Yeah jfl I'm so tired of white cucks telling me I'd get laid just because I'm black.
> 
> They are so low IQ and retarded.


Jfl indeed bro. The only men imo who are lacking because of race are Indians and Asians.
Chads are their own race, chad tyrone mogs pasty white basement dweller everyday of the week and vice versa.
thx for being one of the non retarded cuckfront copers


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> Doesnt even look fully german, more like from EE. She fogs most foids from germanic countries hard.


She isnt german lol. never said she is german. German girls are ugly af. She is greek


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 9, 2020)

*German girls are a bit different to your average American slut but their Ego is skyhigh*

But still, most "NT" Women are very similar
With NT I mean pop culture, globalisation and indoctrinated


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

How do german guys look like? Are they all framecel cucks?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> *German girls are a bit different to your average American slut but their Ego is skyhigh*
> 
> But still, most "NT" Women are very similar
> With NT I mean pop culture, globalisation and indoctrinated


German girls are sucking kanacken dicks and look like rubbish


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> thx for being one of the non retarded cuckfront copers


Thanks. Same to you as well


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 9, 2020)

jfl how germany has gone to shit in the last 100years. Dutch girls mog


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> How do german guys look like? Are they all framecel cucks?


good looking but beta behaviour


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl how germany has gone to shit in the last 100years. Dutch girls mog


Truus >>>>> Gretel


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> good looking but beta behaviour


*EXTREMLY BETA LOW T CUCKOLD BEHAVIOUR TBHHH*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> German girls are sucking kanacken dicks and look like rubbish
> View attachment 504722
> View attachment 504723
> View attachment 504724


The good looking pure Germans do not even show themselves


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick
> they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
> they never approach
> they are all arrogant bitches
> ...





Colvin76 said:


> View attachment 504705
> 
> View attachment 504706
> 
> ...


Destroyed my dream that lasted like.... 10 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> The good looking pure Germans do not even show themselves


Those girls look extremely low class jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> good looking but beta behaviour


Same in all of the west

Here i can srs push a guy to the floor and he wont do shit jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Same in all of the west
> 
> Here i can srs push a guy to the floor and he wont do shit jfl


Mirin' For how long have you been working out yuyevobro?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Mirin' For how long have you been working out yuyevobro?


2-3 years but only a few months on roids


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> 2-3 years but only a few months on roids


Have roids affected skin quality so far?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 9, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> "Tinder aint real life sweaty"
> 
> IT and @BrendioEEE finally make a collab


Nice strawman cuck, take it from an ethnic not to comprehend the words of the English language. If you look at the dating app statistics the data they show is clear. The people who are being selected primarily on dating apps are a very small minority of extremely high quality white men, and they are pumping every female they can, most of which are sub 4 females. This is a fact, and it's actually part of the reason why hypergamy is so rampant among the white race in particularly, because high quality whites are willing to fuck subhuman animals.

Meanwhile ethnics, particularly blacks are cold approaching white women IRL and getting girls above their looksmatch. Deny reality all you want, this isn't contrary to the data whatsoever, in fact it supports my argument. If white men truly were the winners in the sexual market then you'd have massive amounts of empirical photographic evidence of them banging the highest quality women imaginable, but you simply don't, but there's plenty of evidence that ethnics are with white women who mog them.

There being more cases of Ethnic Men pumping White Women they mog will always be more of a problem to any rational human being than High Quality White Men banging swarthes of sub 2 monkies, but both problems play off one another.

Quality > Quantity. Status > All.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick


Saint Hamudi finally getting his German Stacy girlfriend????


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Damn, we were supposed to be taking a trip to Berlin this year jfl.
> 
> 
> Ich wusste nie, dass die meisten Mädchen dort hässlich sind


good luck finding a biological german girl in berlin 

but if you want to study history/arts you'll love berlin. bunch of freedom loving hippie chicks of all colours there


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> good luck finding a biological german girl in berlin
> 
> but if you want to study history/arts you'll love berlin. bunch of free loving hippie chicks of all colours there


lifefuel jfl, but we have plenty of those in Amsterdam, take it from a Dutchman Amsterdam is sooo overrated.
However i'll probably either study in: NL, Germany or Norway


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Have roids affected skin quality so far?


No not really and my skin is my flaw so i hope they wont jfl

U lucky dutchie have 10/10 skin


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> No not really and my skin is my flaw so i hope they wont jfl
> 
> U lucky dutchie have 10/10 skin


Haha thanks man but you brutally musclemog me jfl


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 9, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> If white men truly were the winners in the sexual market then you'd have massive amounts of empirical photographic evidence of them banging the highest quality women imaginable, but you simply don't, but there's plenty of evidence that ethnics are with white women who mog them.


Bro why dont you simply admit you just watch way too many Blaacked.com videos everyday ? 

I mean that is the only way you make arguments like this and think they are solid :
"If male models truly were the winners in the sexual market than you'd have a massive amounts of empirical photographic evidence of them "banging"..."

And you think you know more about "real life" than me.

Bro just dont.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick


giga stormfrontcuck cope


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 9, 2020)

@6ft1 what do you think about german pussy?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jul 9, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> @6ft1 what do you think about german pussy?


latina mogs


----------



## sytyl (Jul 9, 2020)

germany is paradise for normie looking ethnics


----------



## tdawg (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Yeah jfl I'm so tired of white cucks telling me I'd get laid just because I'm black.
> 
> They are so low IQ and retarded. They'll think I get laid even though EVERY FOID I approach REJECTS ME.


how many have you approached


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> *EXTREMLY BETA LOW T CUCKOLD BEHAVIOUR TBHHH*



How are they beta ?


----------



## goat2x (Jul 9, 2020)

what u mean by ethnic?
nigga,curry,gypsy, latino or what


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> How are they beta ?


Lol they are letting there daughters and sisters fuck mohameds dick they let them convert to islam they dont hit back if you hit them they arent eating pork anymore in kindergardens and schools cause of all those ethnics they are soy they are fat they dont take care about their looks etc


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> what u mean by ethnic?
> nigga,curry,gypsy, latino or what


Arab and turks.


----------



## goat2x (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Arab and turks.


JFL
i just remembered
isnt fucking Mero or who the fuck german?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> JFL
> i just remembered
> isnt fucking Mero or who the fuck german?


Mero is a turkish rapper in germany xD


----------



## goat2x (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Mero is a turkish rapper in germany xD


yeah
jfl
germans really love utter subhumans jfl ethnics its funny af
i thought white supremacy is still a thing in germany


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

goat2x said:


> yeah
> jfl
> germans really love utter subhumans jfl ethnics its funny af
> i thought white supremacy is still a thing in germany


society literally slams people to the ground who say they are proud germans here xD


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Arab and turks.


What about curries?


----------



## goat2x (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> society literally slams people to the ground who say they are proud germans here xD


smh cucks
literally every country will get to the us cuck level


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> What about curries?


Shouldnt be too dark otherwise they are good to go.


----------



## Gosick (Jul 9, 2020)

as soon as you saint hamudi can get a gf

this thread was made invalid


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 9, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Shouldnt be too dark otherwise they are good to go.


Wont the german girls height mog all of the ethnics tho?


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 9, 2020)

Lolcel said:


> Wont the german girls height mog all of the ethnics tho?


No.


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

sytyl said:


> germany is paradise for normie looking ethnics


this so fucking much. i always see GL girls with normie or even ugly etbnics


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> View attachment 504705
> 
> View attachment 504706
> 
> ...


Your black so your SMV must be pretty high right now


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> this so fucking much. i always see GL girls with normie or even ugly etbnics


But copemaxxing said german girls were ugly


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> But copemaxxing said german girls were ugly


they are ugly on average but ofc theres exceptions. the few gl ones usually have foreign guys


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they are ugly on average but ofc theres exceptions. the few gl ones usually have foreign guys


Why do german sluts like ethnics? Is it because german guys are cucks?


----------



## buflek (Jul 9, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Why do german sluts like ethnics? Is it because german guys are cucks?


majority is yes. few exceptions like me who actuslly have confidence and balls and fighting abilities


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick


yet every nigga here is talking about it's over for ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 9, 2020)

buflek said:


> majority is yes. few exceptions like me who actuslly have confidence and balls and fighting abilities


Dont u have the tiktok trend in germany where all white guys dress like eboys with curtains?

Its so fkin popular here and jailbaits love it


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

tdawg said:


> how many have you approached


25 IRL. I might try getting it to 100 total when corona rates go down.



spiderchad said:


> Your black so your SMV must be pretty high right now


No you fucking retard. Stop jacking off to blacked.com

Nigga you need to re-read the statistics I posted. Maybe I'll post more stats since you're so fucking retarded.


----------



## freiza (Jul 9, 2020)

Ich etwas neu heute gelernt Ich hatte keine Ahnung dass die deutsche so hässlich und cucked sind jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 9, 2020)

apollothegun said:


> yet every nigga here is talking about it's over for ethnics


not really. They go for Chads
I know 2 people who are literally named Ignaz and both are prettyboys (6ft5 proven and the other approx. 6ft1)
you can tell that they are not brown ethnics, but you cant guess if they are real germans or identify as such


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> 25 IRL. I might try getting it to 100 total when corona rates go down.
> 
> 
> No you fucking retard. Stop jacking off to blacked.com
> ...


But man BBC halo right right?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> 25 IRL. I might try getting it to 100 total when corona rates go down.
> 
> 
> No you fucking retard. Stop jacking off to blacked.com
> ...


You clearly are a white worshipper and you clearly want to be white instead of black since all the male models in your Avi are white all the time


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> But man BBC halo right right?


KYS KYS KYS. You're just a retarded baiting mocking troll at this point.

BBC halo only exists for Tyrone (tall, good looking, actual big dick 7+")

BBC halo doesnt exist for Truecels like me who are *Manlet, Ugly, 5x3.5 dick, and PROFESSIONALLY DIAGNOSED AUTISTIC.*

Please KYS if you actually think incel blacks get BBC halo. Keep sucking on black cock you utter faggot.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> KYS KYS KYS. You're just a retarded baiting mocking troll at this point.
> 
> BBC halo only exists for Tyrone (tall, good looking, actual big dick 7+")
> 
> ...


Well cool then keep on rotting then


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

If you truly are a truecel then your playing on veteran mode we know this when it comes to dating but you will never ascend with this mindset. You need to take some more redpills


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 9, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Well cool then keep on rotting then


Just ignore the fact that every woman I approach rejects me and that I get 0 matches on tinder bro (after literally thousands of swipes).

Just keep sucking black cock you fucking faggot.



spiderchad said:


> You clearly are a white worshipper and you clearly want to be white instead of black since all the male models in your Avi are white all the time


You are clearly a black worshipper cuck who is choking on some Tyrones BBC as we speak. KYS.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 9, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Just ignore the fact that every woman I approach rejects me and that I get 0 matches on tinder bro (after literally thousands of swipes).
> 
> Just keep sucking black cock you fucking faggot.
> 
> ...


Shower and haircut right now!


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> @LastGerman



It is completely over here in Germany.


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i thought white supremacy is still a thing in germany



What...?! People here and people and general really have a wrong image in their head about Germany.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro why dont you simply admit you just watch way too many Blaacked.com videos everyday ?
> 
> I mean that is the only way you make arguments like this and think they are solid :
> "If male models truly were the winners in the sexual market than you'd have a massive amounts of empirical photographic evidence of them "banging"..."
> ...


Is any of this "blacked.com"? You have no arguments as per usual. Surely if whites were winning you'd be able to easily pull up just as many photos as these right? This isn't porn, they aren't being paid to be with these men.














































































You can screech about Tinder statistics that are irrelevant to the point i'm making, "cherrypicking", or "betabuxxing"/"prositution" all you want, meanwhile you nor any denier of this reality has yet to post any empirical evidence of the counter, where are the white men with good looking ethnic women? How about at the very least their looksmatch? How about their WHITE looksmatch? You wont ever post these things because they barely exist, the only thing you have are some white men who take advantage of and pump hordes of madre de dios subhuman abominations as if numbers matters more than quality. It doesn't matter how many dirt cookies I can have, when ethnics are out here eating caviar.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is any of this "blacked.com"? You have no arguments as per usual. Surely if whites were winning you'd be able to easily pull up just as many photos as these right? This isn't porn, they aren't being paid to be with these men.
> View attachment 505793
> View attachment 505795
> View attachment 505796
> ...


Most of them are black. Point proven again. Jew BBC propaganda and Rap music halo.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Most of them are black. Point proven again. Jew BBC propaganda and Rap music halo.


The amount of status blacks have in some parts of the west is truly insane especially with white women. I would say status wise the average white man/boy has an average starting status of around 3/10-4/10 with white women (what matters), while the average black has a starting status of 6/10-7/10 to white women even if they're ugly and poor in some cases.


----------



## buflek (Jul 10, 2020)

let me rephrase this:

girls want CHAD from any nationality > ethnic normies > white normies > asians


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is any of this "blacked.com"? You have no arguments as per usual. Surely if whites were winning you'd be able to easily pull up just as many photos as these right? This isn't porn, they aren't being paid to be with these men.
> View attachment 505793
> View attachment 505795
> View attachment 505796
> ...


Actually bro because of BWC halo all girls go for subhuman whites :

















Tinder statistics ? Nah they are bullshit. Low inhib NT subhuman whites cold approach hot girls and fuck them in the same night.

"You just have to cold approach bruh "


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 10, 2020)

How can they be feminists and sluts 
Isn't feminism aganist sex with hetro males and dicks are oppressive and stuff


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 10, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Actually bro because of BWC halo all girls go for subhuman whites :
> View attachment 506045
> 
> View attachment 506046
> ...


Reported for netpicking


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jul 10, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Reported for netpicking


Bro I was responding to his cherrypicking in a sarcastic way


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> i thought white supremacy is still a thing in germany


White inferiority
But still, 95% of white girls go for white boys


----------



## Selfahate (Jul 10, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro I was responding to his cherrypicking in a sarcastic way


Ohh damn fuk my iq


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Actually bro because of BWC halo all girls go for subhuman whites :
> View attachment 506045
> 
> View attachment 506046
> ...


First one isn't a couple the dude has been on Howard Stern before, second one is facially looksmatched he's just bloated, the last two are actually good examples, but that's two, also they're white couples.

The average white couple looking like this nowadays.




















Average Ethnic Male + White Female looking like this on the reverse hypergamy department. 











Also one of the most notorious examples, this girl is a fucking princess of a nation, not even joking, I forget her name, but she got with a literal con artist just because he was black. 





What do most whites have to look forward to? This?




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7966 (Jul 10, 2020)

I went from thinking it was over for ethnics, to ethnics are slaying and now i just don't know what to believe anymore. All the data suggests ethnics are by and large rejected and you don't see it irl neither but i can't ignore what i see on social media.


----------



## Htobrother (Jul 10, 2020)

buflek said:


> they go for ethnic dick
> they show 0 ioi‘s while girls of other nationalities do
> they never approach
> they are all arrogant bitches
> ...


italian girls, turkish/arab girls Are hottest true


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jul 10, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> White inferiority
> But still, 95% of white girls go for white boys


Actually this is the most legit statement in this thread. What are these clowns even talking about, being single nowadays is rampant for both males and foids. Single numbers were never higher. Thats because 95% of 5/10 foids and above only want Chadlite/Chad and will rather stay single if they cant get a Chadlite/Chad, than hook up with some normie or below normie, let alone ethnic normies.

Ethnic normies look like the son of a Kebab shop owner, I dont think they have higher smv than white normies.

These ppl just prolly live in extremely large cities, with extremely large number of turks/arabs living there, and because of that, dynamics are different. 90% of the rest of the country isnt the same.

Also ppl focus more on glitches in the matrix and blend out everything else. They will se an ugly ethnic with a better looking white girl 1 time in 3 weeks and in their mind it would be "muh average ethnics slay white girls like theres no tomorrow..", meanwhile this average ethnic is probably in her friendzone or smth like that jfl.

IF you all want, keep coping with that illusion that normie ethnics have higher smv than white ethnics jfl. I mean Chad looking ethnics that are high T and tall and masculine, yeah they might slay, but not your average turk, which are usually smaller than whites on average and have a kebab seller skull and lack bones in the face. Im not dissing ethnics, but the ones I see, the average ethnics look still worse than average whites and also same low T as whites + skinnyfat.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 10, 2020)

Jfl being an "alman" (basically German) is a meme for the youth here. 

But i their believes will change when they grow up.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 10, 2020)

Htobrother said:


> italian girls, turkish/arab girls Are hottest true


Pics or larp


----------



## jackthenerd (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> If you look at the dating app statistics the data they show is clear. The people who are being selected primarily on dating apps are a very small minority of extremely high quality white men, and they are pumping every female they can, most of which are sub 4 females.



Nah the stats are legit, and it's real life. White SMV is still at the top. A lot of these weren't tinder studies or tinder statistics. It was actual statistics and studies where women were asked to judge attractiveness of races, preferences of race, and other things. Studies on online dating sites (not tinder), where anyone can message and looking at response rates etc. Mind you, there's a SHIT TON of subhuman whites with incel pheno/looks ie severe balding + glasses + no bones on these sites. Yet whites on average still ended up mogging every other ethnicity on every study every conducted after compiling tens of millions of accounts and messages.

The reason you're seeing a lot of ethnics succeeding is because high T and being NT. White men are basically turning into Japan, they don't even try. Skinny-fat, high inhib, low T, live on the internet, etc. Meanwhile a lot of ethnics are tryhard af in comparison and don't live on the internet, but they live in the real world. That's the difference maker.

If whites started NTmaxxing, approaching, going out, trying, caring about hair, going into places where there are women, showering, style (its insane how tryhard ethnics are with style, shoes etc compared to whites), then what we would see is a convergence towards the results in online dating statistics.

Another thing is, you and other severely underestimate ethnic looks. It's like you give -2 points (on 1-10 scale), just because they're ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 10, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Nah the stats are legit, and it's real life. White SMV is still at the top. A lot of these weren't tinder studies or tinder statistics. It was actual statistics and studies where women were asked to judge attractiveness of races, preferences of race, and other things. Studies on online dating sites (not tinder), where anyone can message and looking at response rates etc. Mind you, there's a SHIT TON of subhuman whites with incel pheno/looks ie severe balding + glasses + no bones on these sites. Yet whites on average still ended up mogging every other ethnicity on every study every conducted.
> 
> The reason you're seeing a lot of ethnics succeeding is because high T and being NT. White men are basically turning into Japan, they don't even try. Skinny-fat, high inhib, live on the internet, etc. Meanwhile a lot of ethnics are tryhard af in comparison and don't live on the internet, but they live in the real world. That's the difference maker.
> 
> ...


Very true at my HS 50% of "slayers" are just white kids who have some fuckboy fade and tryhard with clothes


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Nah the stats are legit, and it's real life.


I never denied the stats you clearly didn't read what I said about them, and yes I know it wasn't just tinder, but again what the data shows is clear that it's still only a select small amount of whites who are succeeding on these apps. 


jackthenerd said:


> The reason you're seeing a lot of ethnics succeeding is because high T and being NT.


Lol no, they succeed for the same reason why some white women fuck dogs and suck horse cock, because they have more status than white men because of the media and general social surroundings inflating their value.


jackthenerd said:


> White men are basically turning into Japan, they don't even try. Skinny-fat, high inhib, low T, live on the internet, etc.
> 
> Meanwhile a lot of ethnics are tryhard af in comparison and don't live on the internet, but they live in the real world. That's the difference maker.
> If whites started NTmaxxing, approaching, going out, trying, caring about hair, going into places where there are women, showering, style (its insane how tryhard ethnics are with style, shoes etc compared to whites), then what we would see is a convergence towards the results in online dating statistics.


White men are actively being discriminated against, particularly young white boys with no connections in places like L.A, Berlin, London, etc. It's almost impossible to get a job even some minimum wage shit as an average or below average white man in the west, in some cases above average looking too.

Do you honestly think some of these lazy as fuck sub 90 IQ ethnics are trying that hard to get their license, get a job, or get a girl? No, they are not, they basically handed all this shit to them by corporations, the government, and society itself.

Even tho I have a girl now (which I got mostly out of luck via statusmaxxing), I am still actively discriminated against by society and in the job market. Luckily I have 2 job opportunities that i'll have my pick of probably either by the end of this year or early next year and i'll be out of this hellhole. 


jackthenerd said:


> Another thing is, you and other severely underestimate ethnic looks. It's like you give -2 points (on 1-10 scale), just because they're ethnic


This simply isn't true, either, I can post good looking black, asian, or indian men, men who are 5/10's, 6/10's or above, but it's typically not these men you are seeing, because good looking men of any race are actually quite a rarity, like go outside, find a Chad, Tyrone, Chaddam, etc, you aren't going to find one, it's very unlikely, and yet even so there are way more examples of above average white guys getting with ugly women, and below average ethnics getting with above average white women.


----------



## Divergent (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> I never denied the stats you clearly didn't read what I said about them, and yes I know it wasn't just tinder, but again what the data shows is clear that it's still only a select small amount of whites who are succeeding on these apps.
> 
> Lol no, they succeed for the same reason why some white women fuck dogs and suck horse cock, because they have more status than white men because of the media and general social surroundings inflating their value.
> 
> ...


Thats not true man, many ethnics I see (turks, arabs) who were born in the west, are also low T, vidyamaxxing, arent exactly NT and so on.
Only high T, very low inhib ethnics are desirable, but the majority of them arent slaying or have a white gf. In fact, I always see them in male groups, with 0 foids around them.

Your perception is probably skewed in some way. You post pics and videos, assuming thats the normal average reality, meanwhile those are giga cherry picked examples. I live in a university city and above 90% of couples I see are white. Most foids also dont really like turks, only trashy thots are into this shit. The average young foid wants to date a chill guy, where they know that he will never beat them or smth like that, which is not allways certain with these arabs/turks.

Yes you can find some cherrypicked, glitch in the matrix examples, but thats not the norm.


----------



## Gosick (Jul 10, 2020)

ethnic propaganda thread


----------



## Krezo (Jul 10, 2020)

Divergent said:


> Thats not true man, many ethnics I see (turks, arabs) who were born in the west, are also low T, vidyamaxxing, arent exactly NT and so on.
> Only high T, very low inhib ethnics are desirable, but the majority of them arent slaying or have a white gf. In fact, I always see them in male groups, with 0 foids around them.
> 
> Your perception is probably skewed in some way. You post pics and videos, assuming thats the normal average reality, meanwhile those are giga cherry picked examples. I live in a university city and above 90% of couples I see are white. Most foids also dont really like turks, only trashy thots are into this shit. The average young foid wants to date a chill guy, where they know that he will never beat them or smth like that, which is not allways certain with these arabs/turks.
> ...


Imagine being banned after 1 post


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

Divergent said:


> Thats not true man, many ethnics I see (turks, arabs) who were born in the west, are also low T, vidyamaxxing, arent exactly NT and so on.
> Only high T, very low inhib ethnics are desirable, but the majority of them arent slaying or have a white gf. In fact, I always see them in male groups, with 0 foids around them.
> 
> Your perception is probably skewed in some way. You post pics and videos, assuming thats the normal average reality, meanwhile those are giga cherry picked examples. I live in a university city and above 90% of couples I see are white. Most foids also dont really like turks, only trashy thots are into this shit. The average young foid wants to date a chill guy, where they know that he will never beat them or smth like that, which is not allways certain with these arabs/turks.
> ...


Were you someones alt or something, jfl, how did you get banned? 

Also i'm not saying Ethnics are out slaying, i'm saying that when Ethnics MANAGE to get with white women, almost always the white woman mogs them, not that it's a common occurrence, and on the contrary when a white man gets with a woman period, almost ALWAYS is the woman subhuman compared to him.


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 10, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> First one isn't a couple the dude has been on Howard Stern before, second one is facially looksmatched he's just bloated, the last two are actually good examples, but that's two, also they're white couples.
> 
> The average white couple looking like this nowadays.
> View attachment 506081
> ...



I will end myself.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 10, 2020)

LastGerman said:


> I will end myself.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 10, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Are they willing to fuck a framelet 172 cm ethnic like me?


NO. And what op says about ethnics is wrong. Everything else is true though. German girls are some of the most unfeminine women in their attitude. Even black african 200lb single moms are more feminine than them.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jul 10, 2020)

Maybe france is not that soyed finally


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 10, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> Actually this is the most legit statement in this thread. What are these clowns even talking about, being single nowadays is rampant for both males and foids. Single numbers were never higher. Thats because 95% of 5/10 foids and above only want Chadlite/Chad and will rather stay single if they cant get a Chadlite/Chad, than hook up with some normie or below normie, let alone ethnic normies.
> 
> Ethnic normies look like the son of a Kebab shop owner, I dont think they have higher smv than white normies.
> 
> ...


can confirm everything


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 10, 2020)

Divergent said:


> Thats not true man, many ethnics I see (turks, arabs) who were born in the west, are also low T, vidyamaxxing, arent exactly NT and so on.
> Only high T, very low inhib ethnics are desirable, but the majority of them arent slaying or have a white gf. In fact, I always see them in male groups, with 0 foids around them.
> 
> Your perception is probably skewed in some way. You post pics and videos, assuming thats the normal average reality, meanwhile those are giga cherry picked examples. I live in a university city and above 90% of couples I see are white. Most foids also dont really like turks, only trashy thots are into this shit. The average young foid wants to date a chill guy, where they know that he will never beat them or smth like that, which is not allways certain with these arabs/turks.
> ...


----------



## Ascendant (Jul 18, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> NO. And what op says about ethnics is wrong. Everything else is true though. German girls are some of the most unfeminine women in their attitude. Even black african 200lb single moms are more feminine than them.


German young foids are literally aids, have to agree with this thread. They never show the slightest ioi, unless you are Chadlite and above. Even then as a Chadlite and above you have to do all the work and keep the conversation going, cause they wont. They are so emotionless creatures, literally like zombies- meanwhile turkish, syrian, czech, polish, dutch, croatian, balkan etc. girls show ioi and some affection and are way more low inhib and just way more down to earth. German foids are full of themselves, act like arrogant princesses and like everyone owes them tons of attention and validation. They walk around like they have a stick up their ass with their nose up in the sky, meanwhile they are some of the ugliest disgusting creatures compared to other european countries. JFL at this fucking country.


----------



## godsmistake (Jul 18, 2020)

all girls are cancer when you're ugly


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 18, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Bro why dont you simply admit you just watch way too many Blaacked.com videos everyday ?
> 
> I mean that is the only way you make arguments like this and think they are solid :
> "If male models truly were the winners in the sexual market than you'd have a massive amounts of empirical photographic evidence of them "banging"..."
> ...


Am sure everyone on here knows the reason/ownership of blacked.com and the deliberate mass posting/adverts of dark skinned men with white woman.
It has absolutely no relation to real life.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 18, 2020)

you've never seen American women man


----------



## Deleted member 1134 (Jul 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is any of this "blacked.com"? You have no arguments as per usual. Surely if whites were winning you'd be able to easily pull up just as many photos as these right? This isn't porn, they aren't being paid to be with these men.
> View attachment 505793
> View attachment 505795
> View attachment 505796
> ...


It's over for majority of white men in general in 2020, you lucked out getting a mentally ill woman who isn't easily brainwashed by jew media, most white men have to settle for neurotypical women that spend most of their day on twitter reading about how all white men are literally Hitler etc. no surprise they end up hating white men and worshipping ethnics. Ethnics on PSL forums are all low IQ autistics that don't leave their mother's basement and see what the average couple in 2020 is, I am only seeing white teen girls with ethnics in 2020, they haven't seen a white only couple under 35 for years, 90% of white men I see in public are single and possibly incel.


----------



## LastGerman (Jul 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> Do you honestly think some of these lazy as fuck sub 90 IQ ethnics are trying that hard to get their license, get a job, or get a girl?



Brutal driver licence pill again.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 19, 2020)

dsar9012 said:


> It's over for majority of white men in general in 2020, you lucked out getting a mentally ill woman who isn't easily brainwashed by jew media, most white men have to settle for neurotypical women that spend most of their day on twitter reading about how all white men are literally Hitler etc. no surprise they end up hating white men and worshipping ethnics. Ethnics on PSL forums are all low IQ autistics that don't leave their mother's basement and see what the average couple in 2020 is, I am only seeing white teen girls with ethnics in 2020, they haven't seen a white only couple under 35 for years, 90% of white men I see in public are single and possibly incel.


It is absolutely over, you're right tho about me getting lucky with my girl, that's the brutal blackpill about life, it's all just luck, and connections, but I love her a lot and will continue to workout to reach peak physicality.


----------



## Deleted member 1134 (Jul 19, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> It is absolutely over, you're right tho about me getting lucky with my girl, that's the brutal blackpill about life, it's all just luck, and connections, but I love her a lot and will continue to workout to reach peak physicality.


Yeah, you did luck out, but no offense, if she decides to leave you it will be very hard to get another one, that's another blackpill that incels don't understand, I heard too normie guys talking on youtube podcast the other day that both said if their girlfriend left them it would be impossible to get another during the corona epidemic, that is also why domestic violence is increasing because the normie men get upset and beat their girlfriend when she says she is leaving him.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 19, 2020)

dsar9012 said:


> Yeah, you did luck out, but no offense, if she decides to leave you it will be very hard to get another one, that's another blackpill that incels don't understand, I heard too normie guys talking on youtube podcast the other day that both said if their girlfriend left them it would be impossible to get another during the corona epidemic, that is also why domestic violence is increasing because the normie men get upset and beat their girlfriend when she says she is leaving him.


Well girls leaving is a non virgin trait, so i'm good.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 19, 2020)

@dsar9012 https://incels.is/threads/update-thread-on-the-approaches.223208/


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Jul 19, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> brb moving.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jul 20, 2020)

what should be mentioned is that ethnic in germany means turkish/arab, which technically is pretty much white.
so like half of this discussion doesnt make sense, because you are comparing one whiteness to another.

i greatly doubt tho that actual refugees (= dark skinned small framed individuals from africa) slay here, i very rarely see that happening.

anyways, german females are cancerous. dull, entitled, boring etc.


----------



## buflek (Jul 20, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> what should be mentioned is that ethnic in germany means turkish/arab, which technically is pretty much white.
> so like half of this discussion doesnt make sense, because you are comparing one whiteness to another.
> 
> i greatly doubt tho that actual refugees (= dark skinned small framed individuals from africa) slay here, i very rarely see that happening.
> ...


turks and arabs arent white


----------



## Ascendant (Jul 20, 2020)

buflek said:


> turks and arabs arent white


turks are tbh, some have even whiter skin that average whites (spaniards, italians etc.); facially they have a specific pheno, but the most turks look white tbh. Arabs- it depends, most dont look white, but arabs also dont slay, except mb foids with 100 notch count or some trashiest tier german forids or ethnic foids. Only the masc Abdullite arabs and above slay, which are also very rare compared to the total number of arabs. Most arabs look like kebab shop workers or taxi drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Jul 20, 2020)

I doubt you will find a somali or ethiopian refugee with a white girl in germany

And yes here in Austria its the same most girls are not really GL and they still behave like queens
Decent amount of true low IQ loud girls also here.


----------

